# please read / recent problems / suspensions



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd like to address some of the recent events, postings and apparent emails and PM's that have been going around. As this first surfaced I was very upset, mad even, at some of the things that were said and or planned by some members here. In recent days this has turned into sadness and right out embarrassment for me, this is not a sexist statement but I think, and others here agree with me, that running a forum with 99% women is different than a mix or a board mostly of men, unfortunately for me I never thought it really mattered, I thought we were all adults and this meant more than if we were man or woman, close friendships and cliques will always exist on large forums, there is no denying that, but the backstabbing, the bad mouthing, the jealousy and the right out hatred for others that takes place here really saddens me and I thank each of you from the bottom of my heart that dont play into or participate in this school yard behaviour. If there is a place for this in your life, in your daily routine then there is something truely missing in your life to have to fill it with that. Please take a moment to evaluate your behaviour here at SM and consider if this is how you are in "real life" and how you would expect others to treat you. We all come from different backgrounds, we were raised different, different religions, etnicity, countries, languages and so on. All of these things play into the fact that "typed word" in a forum such as this lacks the expression and emotion that we take for granted in verbal communication and can lead to things taken out of context and lead into conflict, next time you are unsure of something you read, just take a moment to consider these things before posting or replying.



Now, onto the recent events, it was brought to my attention with the post of LadyM that she was leaving that something was wrong or had happened, like most of you I was completely in the dark, didint have a clue. Over the following hours I found out LadyM had said some things regarding her animals that disturbed some others in chat, those that have been "reported" to have been present in this chat at some point were Sassy's Mommy, Kanga, CodynAlaskasMom, MomtwoMaltmuffins, elliesmomie and LadyMontava, from what I have been able to surmise from the MANY conflicting PM's and emails is that 3 of these members took it upon themselves to discuss a plan of action to contact LadyM's breeder over the things that she said in chat, I see this as nothing more than a personal attack with the only result being to hurt someone, had these 3 had any true concern of this situation it would have been for the animals "purportedly" invlolved, again, that was of no concern to them, only to find a way to hurt someone for there statement, their "typed word" in an online chat that by one of their own admission could have been taken out of context. Now as my "position" as owner of the forum somehow includes that of babysitter, judge and jury and have used what information I have to determine Sassy's Mommy and Kanga had little or nothing to do with any of this other than being in the chat, the (3) as i have been referring to them are CodynAlaskasMom, MomtwoMaltmuffins & elliesmomie, all of which PM'd me their versions of the story with elliesmomie the only one who has applogized to me and I believe to LadyM for her part in this, for that I thank you. LadyM herself is not free of fault in all of this in my eyes, although many of you think that I think she is, I think this all could have been handled better, maybe even in private and that she should be more careful of her words that she uses to convey what she has to say and again, I think we all need to. 



The following is where it gets hard for me, what to do about all of this, in one of the threads I asked to not PM the members involved, that didnt happen and people that werent involved took it upon themselves to get invlolved and it now has ballooned out of control. First I am going to ask each of you to let it go, whats done is done, lets move on, PLEASE in big letters, its done, its over, the continued PM's and talking about will only continue to skew the events and make it grow, I am asking nicely, please stop. I am also going to suspend some members, not a permanent ban but a suspension where the members can take the time to reflect on what has happened and make their own decision on their future here at SM, I am doing what I think is fair and is NOT up for debate or discussion, LadyMontava = 1 week suspension , elliesmomie = 1 month suspension, CodynAlaskasMom = 3 month suspension, MomtwoMaltmuffins = 3 month suspension, in the case of LadyM this 1 week suspension is not so much a punishment but a cooling off period to help restore order here at SM, I WILL SAY THIS ONLY ONCE, there will be additional suspensions if ANYONE contacts any of the suspended or involved in a mean or hatefull way via PM or email, I will also increase the suspension or ban anyone invlolved that contacts other members in the same manner, so I suggest as I have asked, let it go



This situation has become a very big headache for me, I havent been able to get it out of my mind and it has affected my sleep for two days, I put too much time and too much of myself into this forum for things like this get to a point where it affects my life and honestly I wont tolerate it beyond this point, its not worth it to me. For the first time since I started I have truely questioned myself if it is worth it to me at all to continue with this forum, that has made me very sad knowing what I have put into it and went through to continue to do so. I have been threatened and harrassed my another forum owner , i have been threatened to be sued by a member, i have been threatened to be sued by a breeder/kennel, I have been questioned and chastised for my handling of events, i have been cussed at, and so on, but there are many, many, many members and great times here that help me push all that to the side and continue on and I thank each of you, you truely make it worth it for me.



I am sure this will not make all happy, I cant make everyone happy, it will never happen, but do know I put alot of thought and time into this and I believe it is fair and the right thing to do to move us past this and back to talking about our fluffbutts as we seem to sometime to forget, the reason we are here in the first place


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, you make me VERY HAPPY to be a part of this forum. I greatly appreciate your comments and I completely understand and respect your decisions. I hope that we all have learned a lesson in respect for others and common decency. Let's embrace our differences, the good, the bad, and the ugly....and count ourselves fortunate that we belong to such a wonderful community. Thank you Joe, from the bottom of my heart. Your post touched me very deeply and I for one am very happy to move on. Bravo Joe!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Joe, this is your forum and you should do as you see fit.








I agree things have gotten a bit out of control.

I didn’t realize HOW out of control it had gotten. Sadly, it has escalated to members being suspended. I heard there were other emails and PM’s being sent, but I didn’t know the extent. By your post, apparently it was enough to make you go to the extreme to suspend members. 

I’m sorry you have to resort to “punishment”. We are (mostly) adults here, and we all should know better. However, sometimes our emotions get the better of us and our fingers type before our brain has time to actually process the thought.... I am in no way making excuses for those involved, or the past posts that I or other members have posted.. I just feel badly it has come to this........ 

Normally, this is a kind and enjoyable place to be. I visit everyday to catch up on everyone’s lives. We share experiences and help each other by giving advice of well intent. I am proud to be a member of the SM family.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I too would like to say thank you Joe for such a wonderful site.

It must have been very hard for you to come to these decisions but you did what you had to do.

I too understand what it is like to be the victim of nasty rumours. Not once, but three times I have been accused of something that I never did. Again 'someone' took words in a chat room way out of context and
also took words from a post way out of what they really meant.

Like you said Joe, we come from all different parts of the world. We all have different ways of saying things etc. So something I say, may be alright here in Australia, but there in America, may mean something else. 

I try really hard to think before I post something in case this happens, but still someone decided to 'stir up the pot' with little regard as to the consequences, and started contacting other people with little regard as to the outcome, only with the intention of being spiteful. If anyone has a problem, why dont they come to the person concerned? Dont PM another party and stir up ...... This is just pure spitefulness.

This made me so unhappy that I too was thinking of leaving this site. But I was talked into staying by a lot of lovely people here..

I was so happy when my hubby found this site for me, after having been 'over there'. I found a lot of my old friends here and have made some really wonderful new ones.

I love the fact that you allow us so much in the way of privileges. i.e. the chat room, the posting of photosgraphs, the fact that we can email each other or pm each other. And put up with us giving you heaps!!

These are privileges and are hence at your discretion. So once again Joe I would like to say a BIG thank you from the bottom of my heart for this wonderful forum and hope now that things will settle down and we can all go back to being nice to one another.

THANK YOU JOE


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just want to ditto some of what Dede has said, it is true that a lot of spiteful interaction does go on behind the scenes and I too have been a victim, my way of dealing with spite and misconception is to simply block the culprit, remove my email address from public view and move on. I too have thought of leaving but then that is just what the object that the spite is trying to achieve. I have made friends and lost friends, that makes me sad but there isn't much I can do about that, if people choose to listen to idle chitty chat then so be it. We are all adults here and we should act that way instead of reverting back to the pre adult insecurities that often crop up to create havoc.
I agree also that different people from different walks of life often misunderstand one another, I go through that every day here in my own home, my sense of humor is often taken way out of context and I often get the "please explain what you just said" but that is improving with time too.
I want to say thank you Joe for a very liberal and wonderful site, it is a credit to you that you have maintained it, and your sanity, and continued to be as fair as you have. I am sorry you have been put in the one position I know you are not fond of, to suspend members. I am also sorry that you have been affected in your personal life, that should never happen and I pray it never happens again.
I just hope we can all now move on and become the happy family that we have been and forget the bad and enjoy the good and wholesome interaction that this wonderful site provides.

Let peace be with us all


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Joe, I just wanted to say thank you for this site and the major reason we are all here is about our fluffbutts. I enjoy coming here when I can.







I quess we must all realize this site is really for our fluffbuts and about them!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am truly sorry you have had to deal with this whole situation Joe. Thank you for all the time and effort you put into this forum. For those of us who are just "members" it's easy to come and go, when someone does or say something that irritates or annoys we can simply walk away. You are left to deal with every one of us and every word that is typed. Thank you for your time and for your patience!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Joe, you make me VERY HAPPY to be a part of this forum. I greatly appreciate your comments and I completely understand and respect your decisions. I hope that we all have learned a lesson in respect for others and common decency. Let's embrace our differences, the good, the bad, and the ugly....and count ourselves fortunate that we belong to such a wonderful community. Thank you Joe, from the bottom of my heart. Your post touched me very deeply and I for one am very happy to move on. Bravo Joe![/B]


I don't think I can say it any better than you did, Saltymalty, so I'll just add my high five here.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Joe, Thanks for all the time and effect you have put into SM. Being here has allowed me to be a better mommy to Puddles. I have learned so much regarding his health and well being. It would be sad to know that the owner had to read every post prior to viewing and I hope it don't some to that. Hoping all works out and we can get back to normal here.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, I know that this situation has been hard on you and I give you much credit for the diplomatic manner in which you handled it. I also know that the personal atacks that you have experienced from another forum owner had to have been stressful for you as well as your family. I want you to know that we all greatly appreciate you and the wonderful job you do. You have created a place that we all enjoy coming. As long as there are this many people involved, and yes as much as I hate to say it - as long as there are this many women involved, at this forum, there may always be conflicts, but as you have stated, we should handle them as adults. I haven't been personally attacked here, but have been pretty well shunned by someone from the other forum who is now here, and for no reason that I can think of - but decided that was her loss because I am a pretty nice person. I decided that I would not let that hamper my experience here. I plan to keep you and your family in my prayers - because of your efforts to provide a place where we can chat freely about our "fluffbutts" as well as anything else, you have been placed in a bad situation and it shouldn't have to be that way. Again, thank you so much for what you do here and for the way you have handled this, and probably other situations that we do not know about. Thank you to Kim for giving up time with you so you can do this.

May God richly bless you and your family.
Cheryl


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't been here very long but I can well understand the misinterpretation of words, feelings, etc. on
a forum, or pm's or even emails. I'm so sorry grown adults took something rather trivial and made it a
big deal.







Enough that it not only hurt innocent people involved but crossed over to effect all of us who
post on here regularly in some form.








Joe, you did a great job of damage control. Me hat's off to ya!








Now..can we see more pics of puppies?







I've done more than my share lately! LOL!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Joe, 
First I want to thank you for providing a wonderful place for all of us to come together and discuss our little fluffbutts








I don't know the specifics of the incident other than what you posted, which did explain a bit of what was going on. I am sorry that it got out of control and you had to step in, but I understand why you had to. I hope Lady M will still be around, I really enjoy her posts and am greatful for all her helpful info







I hope we all have learned a valuable lesson in how to treat one an other, even if it is on the web and not in person, we need to treat each other with respect, just as we would want to be treated. No one should ever go after another member..threaten another member ..harass another member ..talk down to another member..well I think you get my point







I just want to play nice in your ( Joe's ) sandbox and talk about all of our adorable little white fluffy babies







So in closing I just want to say, I think we have the best site available to do just that


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

<span style="color:#000099">Joe, I'd like to add my thanks for the extraordinary environment and community you make possible for us all.







I am sorry to see that you have had to go through such a stressful time due to this situation. I was unaware of the details - thank you for modeling honesty, transparency, trust and fairness by sharing your perspective.

You would have every right and reason to shut us all down after these events that must have really hurt your feelings, since you provide us with all this out of the kindness of your heart and beauty of your spirit. 

Thank You for keeping the forum alive, well and available.









And everyone, please think about the consequences of your actions and wording before posting, chatting, pm-ing and otherwise interacting with other members of the forum. We are an international community with members from across the globe, with different cultures, ethnicities, languages and values. Let us honor and respect our differences, and honor and respect each other. Most of all, let's just focus on why we are here: to celebrate the joys and the wonders of our Maltese furkids, and to share our knowledge, experiences, concerns, and questions about how best to care for them.</span>


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Joe, I am really sorry to read that things went out of control







to tell you the truth, I didn't know what was going on at all, until I read your post.

I think that your forum is one of the greatest websites I have ever been to







I love it here and I think that you got many great nice members here.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just wanted to say THANKS to Joe for making this forum possible. Otherwise i would have no one to talk about my baby boy Nacho, since there are just a handful of maltese here in Mexico. Bottomline, i hope that everything settles down and we continue to be such a wonderful group of malt lovers from all over the world. THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> I just wanted to say THANKS to Joe for making this forum possible. Otherwise i would have no one to talk about my baby boy Nacho, since there are just a handful of maltese here in Mexico. Bottomline, i hope that everything settles down and we continue to be such a wonderful group of malt lovers from all over the world. THANKS AGAIN!!!![/B]


I also want to say THANKS so much to Joe for this forum! I am still a newbie here but in a short time my experience with this forum has been such a positive one. Since we got our little Scooter Pie, our lives revolve around him, he makes us so happy, and this forum allows me to connect with others with that in common. Malts bring people together, that is only one of their gifts to us. Joe, sorry you have to deal with the situation you described, I believe you are handling it well and sincerely thank you again for this site.









Best regards,
Geeta, AKA Scooter Pie's Mommy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Joe,
> First I want to thank you for providing a wonderful place for all of us to come together and discuss our little fluffbutts
> 
> 
> ...










Joe, I am so thankful for you. Littlemams mom hit it right on the mark. I hope we can all be grown up enough to put this all behind and go back to our caring for one another.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above. This is a great site and while it may be informal that shouldn't allow for people to drop their guard and start mistreating people. Life is too darn short for that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hats off to you, Joe, for being able to rise above all the BS and and taking disciplinary action against all involved. 

May I remind people of another wonderful feature Joe has provided us here on SM? Some of you are fairly new and may not know that Joe has an "Ignore User" feature available. It is very simple to put those members who constantly, as Joe says, engage in "backstabbing, the bad mouthing, the jealousy and the right out hatred for others" in that status and block their posts. It makes visiting SM a much nicer place, believe me!

Thank you, Joe, for this wonderful forum and putting up with all of us. I am truly sorry that a few people have made this so unpleasant for you lately.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Joe,I'm fairly new here.I've only been a member for a couple of months.I have had only good & positive experiences & was rather shocked at the recent turn of events.I admire the way you handled it & hope things get settled down now.I do sooooo appreciate the freedom on your site & all the neat features.Until you posted today,I was completely in the dark & now I'm glad I was.I hope you can rest easy now,knowing that you did what needed to be done & did it very well.







A good thing for us to remember is that we all love our furbabies,we all love this forum,& we need to be kind & respectful to each other in order to be able to share our furbabies on this wonderful forum or it could all end & that would be so sad.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe, thanks for the explanation of all the events that have transpired. It should put a halt to all the questions and I for one appreciate your fair treatment of all involved. I too hope that it can all be forgotten and the site return to normal. You do a us a great service with this forum, we will be ladies!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'd like to expound on something that was mentioned to me in a PM, as I mentioned about the friendships and cliques that go along with an active forum, there seems to be some that will put pressure on individuals to "choose" sides, I would like to see those that do this to stop, if someone is so inclined to choose a "side" then that person can do it on their own, I would encourage each of you, no matter your friendships, to be your own person and forgo any side you may find yourself on










Joe


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Joe, I wanted to let you know that I am so glad you founded this forum..I had so many questions when I brought skippy home for the first time..he seemed to have so many problems and I was so happy to find this forum. So many of my questions were answered and I have gained a wealth of information. I may not post often But I am on here almost daily reading posts. Today alone I spent close to an hour researching dog foods and what everyone had to say..I've been on other forums (not dog related) and there always seems to be some sort of drama invloved. Unfortunately many people thrive on it. I hope that this sort of thing won't happen here again but if it does i find the best thing to do is stay out of it. That's JMO..Keep up the great work!












> I'd like to address some of the recent events, postings and apparent emails and PM's that have been going around. As this first surfaced I was very upset, mad even, at some of the things that were said and or planned by some members here. In recent days this has turned into sadness and right out embarrassment for me, this is not a sexist statement but I think, and others here agree with me, that running a forum with 99% women is different than a mix or a board mostly of men, unfortunately for me I never thought it really mattered, I thought we were all adults and this meant more than if we were man or woman, close friendships and cliques will always exist on large forums, there is no denying that, but the backstabbing, the bad mouthing, the jealousy and the right out hatred for others that takes place here really saddens me and I thank each of you from the bottom of my heart that dont play into or participate in this school yard behaviour. If there is a place for this in your life, in your daily routine then there is something truely missing in your life to have to fill it with that. Please take a moment to evaluate your behaviour here at SM and consider if this is how you are in "real life" and how you would expect others to treat you. We all come from different backgrounds, we were raised different, different religions, etnicity, countries, languages and so on. All of these things play into the fact that "typed word" in a forum such as this lacks the expression and emotion that we take for granted in verbal communication and can lead to things taken out of context and lead into conflict, next time you are unsure of something you read, just take a moment to consider these things before posting or replying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a moderator on a pet diabetes site.. and a member of a few pet cancer sites since I had to deal with both with my Missy. To be honest, it rare to have confrontational posts on these boards ..I think the reason being, the posters are dealing with life and death issues for their babies.. there is so much focus on doing the very best for their well-being... nobody has the time nor inclination to get into 'squabbles'. There is a much more awareness of priorities and I think posters simply don't have the 'energy" for it.... so much is put into the care of the 'babies". 
There's a lets not sweat the small stuff mentality... there is also the awareness of people under enough stress ( as all are in the same boat" ) so posts are usually very respectful even if in disagreement. Not to say there hasn't been an incident here and there.. as a moderator on the one board either myself or one of the others watch the tones of threads daily and occassionally have to post a "friendly-reminder" to nip things in the bud and get back on track and putting the pets first... not "personal feelings".
It is possible to express an opposing point of view in a mature manner and with respect.
bottom line that is what makes a pleasant environment... respect for one another. 
I have found that the 99% of time there is just that here.... respectful and fun place to be. lets strive for at least 99.9%


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Joe,
Thanks for giving us such a great site to talk about our furbabies. I really appreciate all you do for all of us!
Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, thank you for all you do for us, Maltese Lovers.









Your time and talents are well spent, many of us feel here.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

"Joe works so hard on making this great site for all of us so let's all try and make his life a little easier from now on." 

Well said! Thanks Joe. I'm sure that everyone has learned some important lessons this week.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you, Joe. Now of course I have to add my two cents for what it is worth. We ARE supposed to be adults and as you stated we come from all areas of the world and we were all connected because of our love for the Maltese breed.

No one should be judging anyone as we are all unique in our own way. I am so very grateful for this wonderful site and I have learned many of things that if not for this site, would never know. I so enjoy the antics of each and every one of these little furbabies and I can't tell you how many times after having a bad day at work that a picture of someone's little one made me outright laugh!! The wealth of information contained in this forum is a necessary part of my life now and I do not want to see that ruined.

Thank you, Joe, for handling this in your diplomatic way that we have come to love and respect and I certainly hope that no one lets you down, as I, for one, would be devastated without SM.

Sincerely,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Kudos Joe for a wonderful site, have to admit, I didn't know what was going on, sorta wish I still didn't, but I admire you for taking it out from behind close doors so to speak.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Joe, Thank you for this forum. I stumbed upon it by accident almost a year ago....and honestly I have no idea where I would be today (as far as care for my baby) without it.

I am certianly glad that when I googled maltese pottytraining that this was the first site to pop up....in the other format LOL...i visit it for several weeks before I realized that there was more to it than just the training catagory LOL...then imagine my surprise when I found this format. 

I am just thankful for everyone here and all the knowledge they have shared with me to make me a better mommy. Noel thanks you also LOL.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe you have done a wonderful job with this sight and the problems that arise. I am so appreciative for all your hard work. I feel so badly that it has gotten into your personal time and life. Thank you for reminding us in a kind and diplomatic way of how bad behavior effects us all. Thank you for providing this place of help and enjoyment. I join with the others who pledge to watch our words and not be ready to fight when we read something that sounds wrong to us.
Happy thoughts!!








Dee


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Joe, I just wanted to say thank you for all of your time and hard work in provining this great forum for all of us. When I got my Sassy almost 3 yrs ago I did not know much about the care of a little white fluff butt. But nice people like we have here helped me through the hard times. I have learned so much over the months. Even with situations that I have not faced I feel confident just knowing that I have read what others have done or that I can come here for great advice, answers, or even just friendly support. I guess as humans we sometimes take each other for granted. Hopefully this situation has opened all of our eyes as to how ugly things can turn. Joe thanks again for such a great forum.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> i'd like to expound on something that was mentioned to me in a PM, as I mentioned about the friendships and cliques that go along with an active forum, there seems to be some that will put pressure on individuals to "choose" sides, I would like to see those that do this to stop, if someone is so inclined to choose a "side" then that person can do it on their own, I would encourage each of you, no matter your friendships, to be your own person and forgo any side you may find yourself on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've got to be kidding. grown adults actually do that? i love that i spend a good bit of my day on a forum with those 12 yr olds. (add grain of salt here) 
no one has tried to push me to one side or another, i think partially due to the fact i make it pretty evident that i am capable of making up my own mind. LOL, sorry. i'm rather annoyed that there ARE those who are trying to play red-rover-red-rover with choosing sides. 
i babysit high school brats at work all day, i dont need that crap in a forum that i otherwise enjoy. i really didnt want to post in this thread, as i really want to move on from this whole thing, and replying only eggs it on....

the visably annoyed ann marie and the equally annoyed buttercup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> the visably annoyed ann marie and the equally annoyed buttercup[/B]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Joe,

Thank you for providing us with this wonderful site. I appreciate all your time and effort spent on this situation. I can't imagine how stressful this has been for you and think you handled it admirably. I also want to thank you for treating those involved with dignity and respect.

I hope that each of us will not take this site or it's members for granted. Joe is not obligated to provide us with this forum and should not have deal with this kind of behavior from any of us. We in turn do not have to visit this site if we are offended in any way. 

Please everyone, think about what you are saying before you post. Can we all just play nice now?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,

I also think that people should think about their actions. People's lives are not a game.. I have made some friends here and I really love this site,I mean really. But rest assured I wil watch what I say and what I post.


Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Joe for all you have done for all of us. I know running a forum or being a moderator is a real job and no one would like. 

Having been a moderator in other forums in the past I can say it is a headache. Your post will go far to keep the gossip down because you have let everyone know what transpired.

Thanks so much for the wonderful job you do. It's a joy to come here and learn about our breed. 

It would do us all good to THINK before we hit the enter button.

I have met some wonderful people on this forum and feel blessed to have learned so much about my furball. Without the help of people here I could have made some bad mistakes.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Joe, 
I just wanted to reiterate everyone's thanks to you! I was in desperate need of some where that would understand my "craziness" over Frosty. You have provided that place. I am grateful that at least up to this point things typically do not get out of control. I have always found the people here to be helpful, friendly, and enjoyable. I must have just been lucky enough to not have read/dealt with any of these 3 year olds. Just from the info provided regarding the incident, and I definitely don't want to know, my children (3,5 and 7) act better than the behavior seems to have been.
I do not know what I would do without SM. I hope you never feel that you have to go to the extremes of some other sites. But you are definitely correct when you are dealing with mostly women (sorry to admit that since I am one) it seems to make things more complicated. Keep up the AWESOME work!
Thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the GREAT site Joe!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Joe for this wonderful site and all of the time and effort you put into it!


----------



## whitelightning (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Joe, i am a new member and i must say that you handled the situation wonderfully, keep up the good work!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you Joe for this wonderful site. I knew absolutely nothing when we got Paris (she was a gift) and I have learned so much from this site. I don't post often but I do come on almost daily to catch up on the posts. You have done a great job and I appreciate it so much.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the work you do Joe.







This is an awesome forum that you should be very proud of. I don't post a whole lot but I am always reading so much. While there are some members that have acted in this childish way and upset the forum, there have been so many more times that I have been wowed at the support that people give to eachother when someone is going through personal dilemma or health issues. There are many wonderful women here.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you Joe for this site and all the time and effort you put into it. I'm really saddened by all the things that you have to put up with that affects your personal life, like being threatened by others. You should not have to deal with those things especially when all you are trying to do is provide us with such a fun, wonderful site. You really seem to handle everything very well. I hope that things only get better from now on. Thanks again for all you do for us.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Joe, 
Thank your for caring enough about this site, to not just throw up your hands and say WTH








I appreciate this site even though I do not log on as often as I used to, be prepared for more logs from me as we are getting another one, yes make that 4...

You are great and you handled this situation well, sorry for the personal way in which it affected you and hopefully we can all move on as you said and enjoy this great site you provide for us.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Joe, I couldn't say any better what everyone else has said, I love this site and I hope we have it and you for a long long time.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe, thank you for the best forum we have on Internet. Please don't take these things personally. when there is a problem we can all deal with it together. let us know how we can help. I know how hard it must be on you. 

For one thing I want to say that my English is not perfect and if something I type doesn't sound right I just want all of you to know right now that I really don't mean it the way you might think it means







This happens to me all the time in real life and sometimes it's embarrassing







. 

I'm glad you have things under control now and I try to be good.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank You Joe


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Support - What a wonderful word...

Joe, you have supported all of us in the way you handle not only everyday events but also the way you handle situations that sometimes get out of control....I am so sorry that you are the person who ultimately must deal with the most stress....I know that I was stressed and so were most of us that this was going on....even if we did not have all the facts. 

There are so many times when we all have had to come on this invaluable site to ask for prayers and they are so graciously provided....maybe if we all pray on how we want others to view us and how we would like others to feel once they hear what we say....this site will move away from clickish behavior and more towards that same feeling we get when we walk back into our wonderful fluffbuts world.

Thank you Joe for allowing us to be a "family" and also for being such a great leader....you show such wisdom with proper humor, helpfullness and when needed dicipline. Your awesome!!!!!! You must be a Heck of a Dad.

Susan


----------

